# 558 que no son justo 4 555



## fernandob (Nov 29, 2011)

ahora les pongo la explicacion , si ya estaba lo borran, si la prefieren en otro lado la cambian.

yo me tome un rato para sacarla ya que no hay casi info , en datasheet catalog hay de fairchild muy pobre y mejor la data de philips.

antes que nada dire que es un integrado feo, es mas util aprender a usar el cd4093 por ejemplo y mas versatil.

pero vamos a resumido:

son 4 modulos iguales y tienen esto (fig. zzz223.3) yo rehice el dibujo simplificado para comprenderlo mejor , por lo menos para mi :

3 patras utiles :
trigg. 
timing 
y salida 

la tabla de verdad es asi :

*trigg.....timing.....sal .........comentarios *
xx..........0...........NC ..........xx en la entrada es "no impòrta " y en la salida es " no cambia" 
........................................en este estado la cosa esta en reposo 
xx..........1............0............aca empieza el asunto , manda timing, como vemos pero esta entrada tiene un asunto : cuando la entrada llega a ser mayor que VR (sera 1/2 vcc) hace que la salida = 0 PERO A SU VEZ dispara el T. interno y manda a timing a cero , asi que el proximo instante obligado sera este :
xx..........0............0............ya que el T. interno esta conduciendo.
acabamso de "resetearlo " haciendo subir la V. de la pata timing., y como vimso el mismo luego puso su pata timing a cero o masa.
ahora vamos a activarlo :
1...........0.............0.............no paso nada si pusimso un 1 
0...........0.............1.............un pasaje de 1 a cero en trigg. dispara la salida y a su vez el FF interno libera al T. interno .


*DE DONDE SAQUE ALGUNAS CONCLUSIONES ??*
adjunto partes de las datas de philips por si algo entendi mal, NO hice pruebas reales de el chip.

*QUE PUEDO HACER CON ESTOS MODULOS ??*
por un lado *puedo hacer el monoestable* que se ve en todos los ejemplos (las datas de philips que adjunto ) :
con una pulsada se prende algo durante un tiempito .
o sino 
con mover un interruptor se prende algo durante un tiempito .
esta ese modulo demasiado preparado para eso .

*y tambien puedo hacer una memoria : *
timing con una R. a masa y otra a donde viene la señal de reset.
set = trigg..... dispara con un flanco de bajada .
reset = timing ...... dispara con una tension mayor que Vr pero ojo , ver comentarios . 
 ** puse dibujo **  

mas de eso no se me ocurrio, por las buenas no puedo hacer un oscilador con uno de esos modulos, no digo que no se pueda pero jugando con ciertos tiempos que en la data no estan, deberia uno ponerse a experimentar y NO DA ese ci para eso, es muy especifico.


*COMENTARIOS *
1 ----- veo que se usa como mono encadenados, pues se lograrian tiempos mayores con el mismo C. si uno subiese el valor de Vr , ya que es un pin comun a los 4 modulos y esta accesible .

2 --- creo que lo mencione, ojo con la pata timing, no se le puede dar un 1 directo de vcc (si quiero resetear solo un modulo ) debo hacerlo a travez de una R por que apenas se resetea el T. interno conduce y fuerza esa entrada a masa...........y si yo le meti +vcc para darle un 1 >>>>> tenemos un corto , ya mire el circuito con transistores de como esta compuesto el ci y es directo un emisor comun a masa y el colector a esa pata..........nada lo limita.

3 --- cualquier error de mi parte ya que NO lo experimente en la realidad se agradece, asi lo corrijo en mi archivo .

FIN por mi parte


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 29, 2011)

Hola.

Una vissión de ambos como monoestable (monostable).



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

